# j'ai perdu ma barre Google!!



## sunflowerpower (11 Janvier 2007)

Je ne sais pas ce que j'ai fais mais, ma barre Goggle n'apparait plus en haut de page!
Comment la récupérer?
Merci beaucoup.

Sunflower


----------



## julrou 15 (11 Janvier 2007)

sunflowerpower a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce que j'ai fais mais, ma barre Goggle n'apparait plus en haut de page!
> Comment la récupérer?
> Merci beaucoup.
> 
> Sunflower



Salut, alors dans Safari, tu fais : 

"Présentation" --> "Personnaliser la barre d'adresse..." --> puis tu choisis l'élément que tu veux, ou (mieux) tu glisses la barre par défaut.


----------

